# ** GruvenParts.com: Intake Manifold Links and More for Audi A6! **



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*## GruvenParts.com: Billet Oil Filter Tube, Manifold Intake Links, and More! ##*


*Billet Aluminum VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Cooler Tubes ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to announce this *LIFETIME WARRANTED* latest billet release for the Audi/VW 4.2L V8 engines with oil cooler pipe P/N *077-117-411A* (077117411A). 

Our version is machined here in house on one of our state of the art HAAS milling centers and carries a *LIFETIME WARRANTY* ! This part is milled from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Billet Aluminum* and includes 4 preinstalled *Viton* O-Rings for maximum durability.

The plastic OEM tube often breaks due to heat degradation causing coolant leaks that could lead to the ultimate failure of the engine. 

Because this part requires a great deal of labor to get at, you should always install this *Lifetime Warranted Billet Aluminum * version when doing this job. Click the product page to also view a complete DIY on the replacement procedure.

*Application Guide*

This part replaces OEM P/N 077-117-411A (077117411A) Oil Tube. Please ensure your car uses this OEM part number before ordering. This part is normally found on the following vehicles :

Audi A6/S6/RS6 w/4.2L Engine from 2000-2004
Audi A8/S8 w/4.2L Engine from 1997-2007
VW Phaeton w/4.2L Engine - ALL


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*We're Always Open!*

Looking for parts for your A6?

Look no further!

GruvenParts.com will tend to all your car part needs, whether it be for your A6 or for a wide selection of VW, Audi, and GM cars.

_Contact Us!_
[email protected]


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*** GruvenParts.com: Intake Links Available Right Here! ***


* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*A4/S4, A6/S4, Passat, Boxster Stainless Slave Cylinder Bleeder Screws*

*GruvenParts.com Introduces Stainless Bleeder Screws for Audi A4/S4, A6/S6, VW Passat and Porsche Boxster!* 

Our *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw which Audi and VW provide on their clutch slave cylinder P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

How many times have you gone to bleed the brakes on your Audi, Passat or Boxster only to round off the hex on the cheap plastic bleeder screw on your clutch slave cylinder? The problem is corrosive brake fluid actually melts the plastic bleeder screw and bonds it into the slave cylinder housing making it impossible to open. This problem makes it impossible to bleed your brakes properly and causes soft brake and clutch pedals. The only remedy until now has been to replace the entire slave cylinder unit, which is expensive, time consuming, and NOT FUN (to say the least!). 

GruvenParts.com has addressed this problem with our new *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screws*. We machine these in house on state of the art HAAS CNC lathes and mills with custom screw machining capability to exactly match the OEM threads for a perfect fit. These come complete with preinstalled *Viton O-rings* for maximum life. The hex will never round off or become stuck in the slave cylinder body and you likely will never need to replace a slave cylinder again.

This *303 Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel Bleeder Screw* replaces the plastic bleeder screw found in clutch slave cylinders P/N P/N 8E0-721-257F (8E0721257F), 8E0-721-257M (8E0721257M), 8E0-721-257A (8E0721257A), and 8E0-721-257B (8E0721257B). 

*This product fits the following vehicles :*

Audi A4/S4 1996 thru 2006 1.8T, 2.8L, 3.0L. 4.2L including Quattro
Audi A6/S6 1995 thru 2005 2.7L, 2.7T, 2.8L, including Quattro and Allroad
Volkswagen Passat 2000 thru 2005 1.8T, 2.8L including 4 Motion
Porsche Boxster 1997 thru 2004


----------

